# with charge lasting 7-8 hours, what to do on a 14 hour plane ride?



## sarajgl (Jan 10, 2012)

My reading about the Fire shows a charge lasting 7-8 hours, what to do on a 14 hour plane ride?

Thank you,
Sara


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a Trent Portable charger that is great! You could purchase something similiar.
Brenda


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Also, be sure you get up and move around every so often because people can get a blood clot when sitting for long periods on a long flight!
http://www.everydayhealth.com/dvt/blood-clot-risk-and-air-travel.aspx


----------



## rehmana (Dec 29, 2011)

I prefer to fly emirates and use their ICE system - its grrrreat !


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

sarajgl said:


> My reading about the Fire shows a charge lasting 7-8 hours, what to do on a 14 hour plane ride?
> 
> Thank you,
> Sara


They make "things"!

http://androidadvices.com/amazon-kindle-fire-extended-batteries-external-pack/

Hopefully one of those will help you out, safe travels!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

TraceyC/FL said:


> They make "things"!


Indeed they do 
And you are a fabulous enabler for Kindle "things"; I've added these to my Amazon wish list & will most likely pick up one of them before my next trip. I'm going to Africa at the end of February & have been debating about taking my Fire; one of these sounds like a must-have.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This one is well rated:


And I already have the Trent...



Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I got a Zagg device for Christmas.  I love it!!!
deb


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I have the New Trent iGeek 9900mAh ext battery - love it!  My phone and tablet can take multiple hits off of it without even bringing its remaining charge down under 50%.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This one is well rated:
> 
> 
> And I already have the Trent...
> ...


The first one pictured is the one I have (sold under several brand names on Amazon). It is only about 5200 mAh so it only does a full charge if the Fire battery has a a little juice left, even though the Fire battery is rated at less than 5000 mAh (I think). I would buy the Trent if I bought another because it is rated at over 9000 mAh, which should provide about 2 charges for the Fire. However, the first one is smaller and also doubles as a nice flashlight (convenient for travelling). In any case, because the Fire is a power hog, these portable batteries are a must have if you travel and don't have access for charging.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Maybe you can talk the pilot into letting you connect to a cigarette lighter on the flight deck?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, some planes. . .especially those designed for long distance flight. . .have outlets now. . . .though, maybe only in first class.  Do you know what kind of plane it will be. . . .maybe you can look it up?

Though I like that little thing Betsy posted. . . .felt the need to order one.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I flew in September, definitely not first class, and there was an outlet for charging.  
We flew Continental.  
deb


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Well you could go really modern and generate your own electricity to charge it with your very own Fuel Cell!!!

http://www.powertrekk.com/

A tad on the expensive side but, hey, what do you expect for a portable hydrogen fuel cell?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

www.seatguru.com

select your airline, then the model of plane you'll be on.  The black dots between the seats are power ports.  Check and see if they're in your row, or if you can move to a row that does have them.  Airline power ports are 12V and use a cigarrette-lighter type plug.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

geko29 said:


> www.seatguru.com
> 
> select your airline, then the model of plane you'll be on. The black dots between the seats are power ports. Check and see if they're in your row, or if you can move to a row that does have them. Airline power ports are 12V and use a cigarrette-lighter type plug.


Ai luvz teh interwebs!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

sleep for part of it, get up and walk around, eat, read the inflight magazine.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For our cross country flight (only five hours, hopefully, but there's also the airport before hand), I'll have two Kindles, an iPad, the Fire and an iPod Touch.  And my crazy-hard Sudoku book my sadistic brother gave me for when the electronics can't go on. And some hand sewing. I think I'll be okay.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

oh yeah, sudoku!

i always have something non-electronic for take off, landing or else i go insane.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I always carry some Sudoku puzzles on paper for those times when the airline wants you to turn the electronic devices off (at least for those peons of us who can't fly first-class).


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For our cross country flight (only five hours, hopefully, but there's also the airport before hand), I'll have two Kindles, an iPad, the Fire and an iPod Touch. And my crazy-hard Sudoku book my sadistic brother gave me for when the electronics can't go on. *And some hand sewing*. I think I'll be okay.
> 
> Betsy


Yikes! They let you take hand sewing things on board?
My little, tiny Swiss Army Knife was confiscated. Maybe I could have tweezed someone to death, but that's about all!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Yikes! They let you take hand sewing things on board?
> My little, tiny Swiss Army Knife was confiscated. Maybe I could have tweezed someone to death, but that's about all!


\

Needles seem to be okay. And I have a thread cutter. They haven't been confiscated yet...but there's always a first time. I'm willing to sacrifice the needles and the thread cutter if I have to.

Betsy


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

Betsy,

That is some big purse you're carrying


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes indeedy.  Gotta have my stuff....   The rest goes in the rolling carry on (camera, hubby's stuff, scope & binoculars.)

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> \
> 
> Needles seem to be okay. And I have a thread cutter. They haven't been confiscated yet...but there's always a first time. I'm willing to sacrifice the needles and the thread cutter if I have to.
> 
> Betsy


I bought an 'airline friendly' thread cutter the last time I flew, as I knew I wouldn't be allowed scissors. They confiscated my needles!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> I bought an 'airline friendly' thread cutter the last time I flew, as I knew I wouldn't be allowed scissors. They confiscated my needles!!


Realize, as has been said before, different airports (and different screeners) approach things differently.

I used to set off metal detectors at Heathrow, but not JFK...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I bought an 'airline friendly' thread cutter the last time I flew, as I knew I wouldn't be allowed scissors. They confiscated my needles!!


I use very small needles....I carry on one needle and two pins, but as I said, I'm prepared to have them confiscated if necessary. There's always my teeth.  As long as I have a wire needle threader I'm good. Plus they're usually more worried about the 10 or 12 electronic devices I have with me.

Betsy


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I use very small needles....I carry on one needle and two pins, but as I said, I'm prepared to have them confiscated if necessary. There's always my teeth.  As long as I have a wire needle threader I'm good. Plus they're usually more worried about the 10 or 12 electronic devices I have with me.
> 
> Betsy


You ever seen these? -- keychain scissors. Bought my DW a couple for traveling -- supposed to be TSA approved for carry-on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't seen those, but I've seen a lot of TSA approved scissors, and heard (anecdotal, to be sure) reports from quilters of having their TSA approved scissors confiscated.  So I take nothing for granted.  I've got a teeny-weeny pair of scissors (it really doesn't take much to cut thread) that I can take, too...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a friend who is an oboist. . . oboists make their own reeds. . .they regularly carry lethal weapons -- knives and such for paring the cane, etc.  When she travels with her oboe she has to remember to get all that stuff out of the case where she normally carries it and pack it into one of her checked bags.  Which is also a worry as they could be stolen and they're specialized blades that aren't cheap!


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I used to have a tiny wrench on my keychain, like this one http://www.pjtool.com/miniwrench.aspx ... that is, until the TSA in Seattle confiscated it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Oddly enough, I did not use my kindle at all on the flight out to Denver.  Did use it coming back from Vegas.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

If you want to help extend the battery life, you can lower the screen brightness. Plus, with the wifi radio turned off during the flight, the battery should last longer as well. It might be worth testing one day to see how it does with wifi turned off.

Sent from my gTablet using Tapatalk.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

It is remarkable how fast TSA will reverse course and allow things to go when presented with printed copies of their own regulations.
Basically I went and learned what is and is not allowed and printed out the regs. They go with me in my carry on (usually have to update them very frequently as they do change often). I've been questioned on a number of items and told a number of items were "not allowed" (items that were clearly allowed under the regs). When I've pulled out a copy of the printed regs allowing said items they have _always_ allowed the items through. Note, there are certain items I used to travel with for my employment that I did not wish to put through in checked baggage, hence the reason for knowing the regs and printing them out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That works for you, and it's good to know that it does work.  However, for me, a pair of scissors isn't worth getting in a fight with some TSA person.  I'm stressed enough at the airport...   I just want a quiet, peaceful trip.  So I take something I don't care if they confiscate it and that's what works for me.

Now if I had to do that to get my iPad and my Kindle on the plane, there's no question I would do it! 

Betsy


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I used to travel frequently for work.  My funniest TSA experience (again in Seattle) was when I had 3 lighters - one in my pocket, two in my computer bag.  The TSA guy got bent about "all the lighters" I had.  Apparently at the time you were allowed to have only two.  I had to give up one, so I gave him the one that was just about empty and proceeded to board the plane with two full lighters.  Apparently that empty third lighter would have brought down the plane.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Have you ever wondered what REALLY happens to all of that confiscated stuff?  "Hey Mike, gotta a really nice pocket knife here. You want it?"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Rumor has it they auction it and the proceeds are part of their budget for operating expenses.  But, yeah, I'm dead sure that nice stuff never makes it to the sale. . . . .


----------



## sarajgl (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you, everyone, for the replies and information. I will check out the external chargers and _have _checked out the SeatGuru (what a useful site). I am also rethinking my (almost made) decision to go with the Fire and may decide on a Touch (more battery life and better for reading). I did mostly want an e-reader for the long flight but got sidetracked by all the fun stuff a Fire can do.
Sara


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

sarajgl said:


> but got sidetracked by all the fun stuff a Fire can do.
> Sara


Yeah - we know how that goes.  Good luck on your decision. I've got a Fire & am going to get one of those battery chargers. (I've also got a Touch, but love "all the fun stuff" too)


----------



## marzbe (Dec 16, 2011)

sarajgl said:


> Thank you, everyone, for the replies and information. I will check out the external chargers and _have _checked out the SeatGuru (what a useful site). I am also rethinking my (almost made) decision to go with the Fire and may decide on a Touch (more battery life and better for reading). I did mostly want an e-reader for the long flight but got sidetracked by all the fun stuff a Fire can do.
> Sara


Or do what I do and bring both. That way I go back and forth. For 5 hours travel time (I count airport wait times and plane stops ) I will have my Fire, kindle keyboard, and a touch. I get fidgety sitting still. Sharper Image makes a portable USB charger, that might be something to look into.

At least I'm only packing one set of noise canceling headphones.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

marzbe said:


> Or do what I do and bring both. That way I go back and forth. For 5 hours travel time (I count airport wait times and plane stops ) I will have my Fire, kindle keyboard, and a touch. I get fidgety sitting still. Sharper Image makes a portable USB charger, that might be something to look into.
> 
> At least I'm only packing one set of noise canceling headphones.


Someone after my own heart. I hate trying to decide what to leave behind.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For our cross country flight (only five hours, hopefully, but there's also the airport before hand), I'll have two Kindles, an iPad, the Fire and an iPod Touch. And my crazy-hard Sudoku book my sadistic brother gave me for when the electronics can't go on. And some hand sewing. I think I'll be okay.
> 
> Betsy


I leave nothing behind. I might have my netbook in the carry-on, too, but not on the plane.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As I mentioned, I have this external battery:



I've used it for the iPad, and if well charged, it will keep the iPad running for much longer than it would otherwise.

I tried it on the Fire yesterday, which was about half charged. It recharged the Fire in a couple of hours, no problem.

Thought I'd pass on my experience.

Betsy


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

My hubby always suggest Ambien for long flights  

Being a non-Ambien taker myself, I love the idea of an external battery.  It looks pretty compact, too, so it wouldn't take a lot of space.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BMathison said:


> I love the idea of an external battery. It looks pretty compact, too, so it wouldn't take a lot of space.


Here's my review of the Trent when I bought it to use with my iPad:



Betsy the Quilter said:


> My battery pack, the New Trent Extreme Pack IMP1000 11000mAh External Battery pack (above) arrived and I've tested it, so here's my review.
> 
> SUMMARY: I'm very pleased with the battery. I give it four out of four stars so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Another possibility.....

5600 mA for $40 in a small footprint


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're in the market for a backpack or messenger bag anyway, you could get one with a built-in charger. I saw them on sale in the Office Max flyer yesterday for $99.


----------

